# False Teaching about the Gospels



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2007)

Dan Brown, the ossuary of Jesus, False Gospels, The Jesus Seminar, etc. It seems like the gospels are under a sustained attack in our day. One of the leading evangelical spokesmen for the authority and reliability of the scriptures has been Craig Evans. He will be speaking at a Haddington House seminar on This comming Friday night & Saturday (Nov 9 & 10). This guy was all over TV and talk radio when the Dan Brown book/movie came out. Some of you probably saw him on Nightline.

I will be there and I look forward to meeting any PB members/readers who can make it over. Charlottetown is about a 5 hour drive from the Maine border. Or make it as far as Moncton (only 3 hours from the border) and drive over with me. Rooms are available for only 20 bucks a night at the Maritime Christian College.

See details below;

Subject: "Hot Issues Today in the Gospels" Speaker: Dr. Craig Evans 

When: Friday, Nov. 9th, 7:00 p.m. Saturday, Nov. 10th, 9:30 a.m. and 1:30 p.m. We will be welcoming Dr. Craig Evans, Payzant Distinguished Professor of New Testament/Director of MA Program at Acadia Divinity College. Dr. Evans has authored more than fifty books, most recently Fabricating Jesus, How Modern Scholars Distort the Gospels, and has taught and lectured at numerous venues in Canada, the US and the UK. He regularly lectures at conferences and makes television appearances on the subject of the Bible and Archaeology. 

For more information and to register, please contact our Registrar, Christina Lehmann, at the email address or telephone number below. 

Haddington House 

99 North River Rd. 

Charlottetown, PEI C1A 3K6 

Tel: (902) 892-7273 

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone close enough to join me? 

BTW drinks are on me.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 5, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Anyone close enough to join me?
> 
> BTW drinks are on me.


You may rue the day such a generous offer was proposed


----------



## Stephen (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, Kevin. I was there but I must have missed the beer. Perhaps nextime.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2007)

Stephen said:


> Hi, Kevin. I was there but I must have missed the beer. Perhaps nextime.



Ah, but you were not yet a member of the PB

Next time.


----------

